# Prescriptions (inc contraceptive pill) advice please



## LittleMiss1980 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I am moving to Dubai in three weeks, and need some advice concerning getting repeat prescriptions for a medical condition. 

For this condition, I am prescribed Glucophage, Femodette (a contraceptive) and Spironolactone and will need to continue taking these tablets. My GP has told me I should take the repeat prescription slip, as well as a note he has written, to a doctor in Dubai and they will continue to prescribe the medication to me. 

Is it as straightforward as that? I will be getting medical cover as part of my employment package; would that cover repeat prescriptions.

Sorry to ask, but I figured it's better to ask people who know these things than look at loads of other websites! 

Many thanks,

Laura.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

maybe it's worth calling one of the pharmacies by checking some of the malls in dubai and getting the number.

Many things are available without prescription and you'd have to pay for them. I'm not sure if ensurance would cover it (perhaps you would have to check).

I know there were 3 types of contraceptive pill available on the shelf in one pharmacy. (not even over the counter, just for anyone to pick up).


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't comment about the other 2 types of medication that you mentioned (got not idea what they are) but with regards to the contraceptive pill, your medical insurance will not cover the cost of it, as they do not class it as medication here, despite the fact that it can be used to control certain medical conditions. You will have to pay for it out of your own pocket and they typically cost about AED 25 - 35 for a one month supply.

I posted some info with regards to conceptive pills in this thread. Please read it as, as has already been pointed out, there are only 3 brands of pills here - all others are on the ban list. The pharmacist will be able to give you an equivalent or the same pill but you need to bring the pack with you so that they can match it up with the brands that they do stock.

You will also not get your regular check ups here as the contraceptive pill does not require a prescription here. They're normally displayed next to the condoms and pregnancy test kits in the pharmacy so effectively just pick one off the shelf.

If you need to see a gynaecologist on a regular basis, the typical excess on most medical insurance covers is AED 50. It's not a lot of money but it can quickly add up if you have to see the gnae a few times a month. Also, be sure to check what is covered under your medical cover. For e.g. a lot of insurance companies do not cover the cost of a routine smear test. 
If you have to change the pill you're on, please visit a gyane - I chose to pick one at random myself and suffered for it. I went to my gynae who prescribed something else but I reacted even worse to it (seems like my self-diagnosis was slightly better than hers!). She did eventually admit that the pills they have here are not suitable for me - apparently the good ones are on the ban list!!


----------

